# Tyre Dressing Test



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been using Megs for a while now but after my AS rep put some new Smart Shine on my vivaro is was willing to give it a blast. 
So which will last the longest.

The products in question









One dirty wheel









Sprayed with g101, scrubed and left for a couple of mins









Rinsed









OCD kicks in the the badge isn't straight
Thats better and now dry. (ish)









Megs on the left via foam pad









AS Smart Shine on the right via Sprayer









Tyre was then buffed with an old MF being carful not to cross contaminate
Wed 25 June









Now we play the waiting game.
I chose the pasenger side frount tyre to try to speed up the process as this will be the tyre the will be going through more puddles etc.

Will update as i see fit. 
Ta.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

only time will tell :thumb:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Ok let me know how it goes im interseted. I use high style at the min.
I find that good, 
I normally wash tyre leave to dry. 
Then apply it with a brush really thick Do all four so it has time to sit on the tyre for a min.
Then a use a sponge and wipe it over to remove excess.
I find this is the best way to use it as it removes the excess so you dont get spatter and it gets it in all the cracks of the tyre.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Interesting. The AS stuff looks like a deeper shine or is it the lighting?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Garry Spight said:


> Ok let me know how it goes im interseted. I use high style at the min.
> I find that good,
> I normally wash tyre leave to dry.
> Then apply it with a brush really thick Do all four so it has time to sit on the tyre for a min.
> ...


High Style is very good. :thumb:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

High style is very good apart from you sometimes get spatter off it. So I find if you rub it in with a sponge you still get the high gloss but no spatter


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I Have tryed High Style in the past. Thought it was good too. 
I was planning on going back to it as soon as the Megs ran out. However you have to try these new things or you will never know.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting... its an often asked question as people are generally struggling to find a durable tyre dressing, so this will be a very interesting test to watch :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Interesting. The AS stuff looks like a deeper shine or is it the lighting?


Just been for another look and I think your right. :thumb:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Well I find that my High style if applied propally will last two weeks up to 500 miles or so which is plenty enough. Plus its solvent based so it doesnt get washed off too easy.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Garry Spight said:


> High style is very good apart from you sometimes get spatter off it. So I find if you rub it in with a sponge you still get the high gloss but no spatter


Yep that's exactly how i applied it with a sponge which left a nice even finish.
I'm now asking my self why I sold it  

Oh yes...to make way for Z16


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Price wise tho you cant beat it i paid £50 for 25 litre and had that for ages.
that works out a £2 a litre what can you get that is even near that price for the money.
NOTHING


----------



## dad_of_two (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't forget about AS Trim Wizard this will give an even longer shine and it's more durable because of the different types of silicone in it, thou it does cost a bit more than highstyle


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

haven't had a chance to use the trim wizard yet does anyone have a free sample they want to trade?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys, Smart Shine is not as durable as Highstyle and is not designed to be. Its designed to be quick and easy to apply and dry quicker than Highstyle so you dont have to wait as long before driving off.

Its actually a product that was developed for other countrys where the drying of dressings is awkward due to the weather. AS felt there was a place for it over here in their line up. They probrably looking towards winter time when we get really wet/cold weather.

Trim Wizard is AS most durable tyre dressing of this type. Kril will last longer but is more awkward to apply.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

what is kril?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a test between Megs and Smart Shine. 

I will be happy to put the winner up against Highstyle, Trim Wizard, Blackfire ect for a on going test. 
I am all for people having different opinions about what is best, but the title of this thread wasn't "what tyre dressing should i get". Infact that is the question I am trying to answer.

Thanks.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Garry Spight said:


> what is kril?


A semi permanent resin dressing. It drys completely into a flexible resin coating so will not wash off. Its good for car dealers with an outside pitch as they only have to dress the tyres once and forget them.

Other uses for it are over engines and under arches.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Serious said:


> This is a test between Megs and Smart Shine.
> 
> I will be happy to put the winner up against Highstyle, Trim Wizard, Blackfire ect for a on going test.
> I am all for people having different opinions about what is best, but the title of this thread wasn't "what tyre dressing should i get". Infact that is the question I am trying to answer.
> ...


Sorry mate didnt mean to sound as though i was knocking you for doing the test,just clearing up where Smart Shine stands in terms of durabilty next to Highstyle. Just wanted to point out the pro's and con's of it.

I expect the Meguires to outlast it to be honest. Megs is pretty thick so should stand up to the weather better.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

No worries mate.
Your AS rep must be more informed than mine. Mine told me that Smart Shine will outlast Highstyle. Hmmmmm.

Winner V's Highstyle?


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

i think winner vs high style is on the cards


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Is kril from autosmart?
Can you remove it?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Serious said:


> No worries mate.
> Your AS rep must be more informed than mine. Mine told me that Smart Shine will outlast Highstyle. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Winner V's Highstyle?


I am an AS rep mate lol. Ive got the training notes for Smart Shine and it deffo states that it will not be as durable as Highstyle. It lists the pro's and cons for each. Pro's are quicker drying so less chance of splatter,less greasy and fragrance. Con's are less durable and i forget the other.

As i said, AS thought there was a market for it over here. Weve decided not to stock it as of yet as we never get any complaints about Highstyle.

You could put the winner up against Highstyle but Trim Wizard when applied right will outlast Highstyle easily.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Garry Spight said:


> Is kril from autosmart?
> Can you remove it?


Yes its an AS dressing. You can remove it with something like tardis or a strong mix of G101.

Before applying the tyres must be perfectly clean and free of grease and you may need 2-3 coats to get a glossy effect. Once dry though they will be completely weather resistant.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Good wi test this, im still trying to figure out a good tryes shine, as hot rims stuff is pants


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Go with highstyle


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

its cheap and you cant really go wrong


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

any update on the results?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah its been at least 2 weeks, spill the beans


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

will do tomorow.

not too exciting tho.


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

aha... a thread i have been looking for.. im after a decent tyre dressing so i would be very interested in the results.

However i would be more interested in a which tyre dressing should i get thread that was mentioned earlier on..


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

come one seroius spill the beans eh! :thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

I think Megs will be the winner ...


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think so too. I've found that, although AS is good stuff, Megs does have the edge. I applied the Megs HoT Shine tyre gel to my tyres a few weeks ago. I washed the wheels the other days the the water just beaded off the tyres, and some of the shine is still there.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

AndyPuma said:


> Yeah, I think so too. I've found that, although AS is good stuff, Megs does have the edge. I applied the Megs HoT Shine tyre gel to my tyres a few weeks ago. I washed the wheels the other days the the water just beaded off the tyres, and some of the shine is still there.


The reason Megs will be the winner is because the Smart Shine that the original poster used is not designed with maximum durabilty in mind. Its designed for fast application and drive off without any splatter.Infact Smart Shine is one of the least durable tyre dressings that AS make. Saying that i expect both dressings to of been washed away by now.

If you are to say one manufacturer is better than the other then you open up a can of worms. In what way is Megs better than AS? Is that your opinion or have you got facts to back it up. I say AS stuff is better than Megs because AS Trim Wizard would of easily out lasted the Megs stuff


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

I say that merely because I used to use AS stuff all the time, and I was fairly pleased with it - very easy to use. However, then I got Megs recommended to me, and I was even more pleased with the results. Hence my opinion is formed


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

AndyPuma said:


> I say that merely because I used to use AS stuff all the time, and I was fairly pleased with it - very easy to use. However, then I got Megs recommended to me, and I was even more pleased with the results. Hence my opinion is formed


Ah no probs,you didnt say 'in your opinion' :car:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Doctor 

i use smart shine now because it gives the tyres a real wet look which is what my customers want, and it lasts 2 weeks. Will high style produce the same gloss and shine if not ill stick with smart shine. Oh and which is the best bumper gel they do. ta.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

IMO highstyle slings soooo badly its unreal, i sue trim wizard on the tyres 99% of the time, as for bumper gels well i'm still looking for a decent gel, AS do one called viny shield but not tried it used trim wizard on the bumpers for the van 3 coats over 3 days lasted great until it rained and it all fecked off lmao


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Any update on which product won?
I too am looking for a longer lasting Tyre product after using Megs.
I used the Raceglaze stuff the other week but it seemed to have disappeared after just a week..............


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I would love to know as im seeing the AS rep on friday (25th) i've been using blackfire and megs endurance lately and still can't decide between them, although i think the megs wins on price only thought.
I'm going to do a similar test using the blackfire an megs to see once and for all which is best, might get the highstyle or trim wizard though if you guys think its worth a go.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> Doctor
> 
> i use smart shine now because it gives the tyres a real wet look which is what my customers want, and it lasts 2 weeks. Will high style produce the same gloss and shine if not ill stick with smart shine. Oh and which is the best bumper gel they do. ta.


Gloss levels should be very similar between Highstyle and Smart Shine. If you are happy with Smart Shine then stick with it.

You could use Trim Wizard which is my favourite for the bumpers/trim/tyres or we have Vinyl Shield which is a thick gel - its our version of Autoglyms Bumper Care.

The length of time a product will last on plastic trim is heavily dependant on the type of plastic your dressing. All plastics are different and what works well on one bumper might not always work as well on another.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> IMO highstyle slings soooo badly its unreal,


Graham,how long did you leave it to dry? Thats the exact reason Smart Shine was brought out because Highstyle has quite a long drying time. When i leave the Highstyle for at least a hour or two i dont get problems with it slinging off.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

leroy said:


> I would love to know as im seeing the AS rep on friday (25th) i've been using blackfire and megs endurance lately and still can't decide between them, although i think the megs wins on price only thought.
> I'm going to do a similar test using the blackfire an megs to see once and for all which is best, might get the highstyle or trim wizard though if you guys think its worth a go.


Trim Wizard. Well worth the extra over the Highstyle IMO.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Result*

Sorry for the delay. If you have read my thread in the off topic section i'm sure you'll understand i've been a bit pre-occupied.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78539

Anyway Heres the pic
Dressings have been on for 4 weeks










So what do you think?

Both sides have deterated at the same rate looking at the tyre I think there is still a little shine on both sides, dulled quite a bit now by dirt and dust.

In conclusion.....
Both products have performed well. Lasting long enough between washes for me. A realistic 2 to 3 weeks before the start getting a bit dull. 
I prefer the AS Smart Shine tbh. The ease of use and speed of aplication has won it for me. Plus you can go straight into dressing the arches.
As The Doctor says It is designed to soak in fast so you can drive away alot sooner. This is another plus as ther Megs can sling a little if it hasn't been well buffed.
So if your looking for a dressing that is quick to apply, dosen't sling, lasts as long as Megs Endurence and can be used on arches then you cant go far wrong with AS Smart Shine.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> IMO highstyle slings soooo badly its unreal,


Just to bring this back up i seem to remember you were using the Non Silicone version of Highstyle Graham. That explains the sling. Ive had a few people say the same.

Ordinary Highstyle if left to sit for a bit shouldnt sling. Like i said ive never had any problems after letting it sit for about an hour before driving off.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Graham,how long did you leave it to dry? Thats the exact reason Smart Shine was brought out because Highstyle has quite a long drying time. When i leave the Highstyle for at least a hour or two i dont get problems with it slinging off.





The Doctor said:


> Just to bring this back up i seem to remember you were using the Non Silicone version of Highstyle Graham. That explains the sling. Ive had a few people say the same.
> 
> Ordinary Highstyle if left to sit for a bit shouldnt sling. Like i said ive never had any problems after letting it sit for about an hour before driving off.


Sorry i havent replied,

Yeh it was the Non Silicone highstlye.

Use Trim wizard quite a bit now as it seems to last long well against others i have tried and its nicely priced oh and easily brushes on... oh and smells pretty good lmao:lol:


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, got the tardis and trim wizzard. Only thing is its a bit of a pain getting it out of the five litre containers to put into smaller ones,tends to drip a lot, is there any thing out there like a pump or some thing that will fit the autosmart 5 litre tins, i'll get some results up a.s.a.p. even a 50/50 test with megs endurance or blackfire?


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, I use these for the AS 5l containers, works a treat and fit perfect.....I also buy them from this seller.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-LITRE-PUMP-...hash=item110239908561&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I have just put some Megs on my tyres tonight and to be honest I have been that happy with shining effect it leaves even after buffing. 
If I apply it to my wifes tyres which are a different brand it looks quite good, funny really.
Is the AS stuff silicone based for longevity?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i have highstyle but only tend to use it on arches as i always get a fine mist over the paintwork after a while of having it sat on, im not sure why this is

but i always use megs endurance on tyres as it leaves a great finish that lasts for ages, it does loose its shine after a while, but compared to non dressed tyres you can still see they are very black


----------

